# Disattivare scheda grafica discreta

## pingoo

Il portatile che ho è uno di quelli che hanno scheda integrata intel e scheda dedicata (amd). In gentoo non ho mai configurato la dedicata, visto che la attivo via bios solo nei rari casi in cui la uso negli altri sistemi; se invece utilizzo gentoo con scheda abilitata nel bios, noto che le ventole si danno molto più da fare ovvero credo che anche se di fatto non è in uso, la dedicata è attiva e scalda.

Domanda: c'è un modo per disattivare la scheda grafica discreta mantenendola attiva nel bios? In particolare mi interesserebbe una soluzione che non preveda l'installazione/configurazione dei driver open/closed.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a leggere qui, è la prima cosa che ho trovato su google:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics#ATI_Dynamic_Switchable_Graphics

----------

